# Parallel Desktop installation problème



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
je souhaite faire marcher windows sur mon macbook pro fin 2011 sous High Sierra. J'ai le fichier .iso.
J'ai tenté d'installer parallel desktop mais à un moment l'install est bloquée car il faut autoriser via preference systeme/sécurité pour cet éditeur, j'autorise mais l'install reste bloquée là, rien ne se déclenche.
Quelqu'un a une idée ? Est ce que je peux le faire avec ce macbook ?
Merci


----------



## RubenF (7 Mai 2020)

Oui tu peux le faire sans trop de soucis en principe, va dans les réglages - Sécurité et Confidentialité - et verifie chaque onglet et coche Parallels, et relance


----------



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

Je n'ai aucun onglet avec Parallels à cocher. J'ai dans ça et quand je clique sur Autoriser rien ne se passe, l'install reste bloquée.


----------



## RubenF (7 Mai 2020)

Il faut que t'ailles dans l'ongler de Confidentialité


----------



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

Je vois ça :


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Misteric a dit:


> Je vois ça :


Il faut faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu entres ton mot de passe, ensuite tu fais un clic sur le signe + et tu sélectionneras Parallels Desktop dans le dossier Applications, nul doute que ça ira mieux après...



...ne pas oublier qu'il faudra aussi cocher l'application...


----------



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

Je dois être débile, c'est ce que me disais mes parents ...
Et après je fais quoi ?


----------



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

c'et bon ça marche
merci. Mais ça télécharge windows alors que je l'avais téléchargé hier déjà, mais bon je laisse faire


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Misteric a dit:


> Et après je fais quoi ?


Il faut tout cocher, si Parallels Desktop souhaite installer des outils supplémentaires il ne le pourra pas et tu vas encore te poser des questions et revenir ici, donc coche tout. 


Misteric a dit:


> Mais ça télécharge windows alors que je l'avais téléchargé hier déjà, mais bon je laisse faire


Non, Parallels Desktop utilise le fichier .iso de Windows, en aucun cas il n'en fera le téléchargement.


----------



## Misteric (7 Mai 2020)

Quand tu dis coche tout, c'est toutes les applis?
Il a pris 1h30 pour retélécharger il ne m'a pas demandé où était mon image, bref, j'ai windows qui marche gratos dans une fenêtre par contre ça chauffe sérieux!!!


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Misteric a dit:


> Quand tu dis coche tout, c'est toutes les applis?


Réfléchis, dans cet écran...



...il faut bien cocher Installer.



Misteric a dit:


> Il a pris 1h30 pour retélécharger il ne m'a pas demandé où était mon image, bref, j'ai windows qui marche gratos dans une fenêtre par contre ça chauffe sérieux!!!


En fonction de la puissance de ton Mac, du nombre de coeurs que tu as sélectionnés, de la quantité de mémoire allouée, de la prise en charge de la résolution Retina si tel est le cas et en fonction du ou des logiciels utilisés, c'est une certitude qu'une machine virtuelle sollicitera énormément le processeur et la puce/carte graphique du Mac de base.

Inévitablement, ça chauffera, car une machine virtuelle n'est que de la simulation. Si on possède un Mac bien doté, pour exemple...




...une machine virtuelle avec 4 coeurs, 12 Go de mémoire et 2 Go de mémoire graphique, ça se passe nettement mieux. Mais selon le type de logiciel utilisé, genre de 3D, cela n'empêche pas mon iMac de chauffer/souffler.


----------



## gracios (22 Février 2021)

sur // desktop , mon lecteur CD/DVD fonctionne seulement lorsque j'utilise windows 10 , je suis avec High Sierra , bizarre et comprend vraiment pas pourquoi


----------

